# want to rebuild engine on F150 5.4L



## slippinaround (Sep 13, 2006)

Truck has 200K miles and don't want to buy a new trk. I only need to haul the boat and to go hunting. I called Thunderbolt and they gave me a quote for $2650 to "remanufacture" the engine. Did a little research on Thunderbolt and all I've found are bad reviews about them being a scam, unreliable, dishonest and fraudulant. Does anybody have a suggestion for a place in the Houston area? I live in Pasadena Texas.

thanks


----------



## fishbowl365 (Mar 9, 2005)

2650 gets you in the door....4500 might get you out at blunderjoke. same with the only other two "remanufacturers" in the Houston area.


----------



## Supergas (Nov 30, 2004)

*Crate Engine*

Go to a Ford dealer & buy a crate engine.

If it is anything like GM, you get a NEW engine with a warranty honored at any Ford dealer...

I doubt if you can get as good a deal from a rebuilder...

Check it out, you might be surprised... I have bought several crate engines through a couple of GM dealers that are GMPP dealers & got a heck of a good deal.... New 350 C.I. 290 HP long block for $1995 with a 50,000 mile warranty.. you just install all the external stuff off your engine & go down the road....

Supergas


----------



## Roby (Jul 12, 2005)

Did you throw a rod, overheat it, using excessive oil? Just curious as to why you want to rebuild. If you are only doing it because it has 200,000 miles on it, I would not touch it.


----------



## slippinaround (Sep 13, 2006)

Roby said:


> Did you throw a rod, overheat it, using excessive oil? Just curious as to why you want to rebuild. If you are only doing it because it has 200,000 miles on it, I would not touch it.


It burns oil. About 2 quarts every 500 miles and there's excessive carbon build-up around my intake---no visible leak that i can see. I replaced the plugs at 100k, as recommended, at the dealer and they flushed the system as well. Had to do it again at 160K and then again at 190k and now im having problems again at 194K. When I push on the accelerator it feels like it's missing and the truck shakes---same symptoms. At the previous services (except the 100K) I was told that several of the plugs had "fouled out." I only know how to do basic mechanical maint and I'm not too mechanically inclined, so i spoke with my dad and several buddies who suggested an engine overhaul.

I'm going to check out the crated engine option as well. thanks


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

my brother is an ASE Master Mechanic and works for Ford. he lives in Richmond and would be glad to do it. you can call him at 281-755-7692. he can recommend on what do or what not to do. his name is sammy. tell him his bro recommended you.


----------



## slippinaround (Sep 13, 2006)

carryyourbooks said:


> my brother is an ASE Master Mechanic and works for Ford. he lives in Richmond and would be glad to do it. you can call him at 281-755-7692. he can recommend on what do or what not to do. his name is sammy. tell him his bro recommended you.


thanks so much!! I'll give him a call for sure. the 2cool community is awesome!!!

thanks everybody!!


----------



## toyotapilot (Jun 11, 2004)

I had Scroggins in Houston build an engine for my Jeep, they did a great job for a reasonable price (about $2,300 for an I-6). My last engine was in my Tacoma and Texon (american & foreign engines is another name) and it blew headgaskets about every 15k miles after they put in the rebuilt. I won't go the cheap route again, even though it cost about half as much.


----------



## moneypit (Aug 15, 2005)

Call us at brazos bend...we can get you a three year ,100,000 mile nationwide warranty,with references to boot..thanks:flag:...dave...281-740-7701


----------



## Pier Pressure (Aug 30, 2009)

Dave whats the price??


----------

